# annuler mail envoyé



## vergeture (20 Novembre 2007)

Peut-on annuler un mail que l'on vient d'envoyer si par exemple on s'est trompé d'adresse?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2007)

non

la seule chose que tu puisses faire 
c'est interrompre un envoi en cours
( et encore il faut qu'il soit avec une grosse PJ longue à traiter , car autrement t'as pas le temps , vlouf c'est parti)

il te reste à renvoyer le message à la bonne adresse


----------



## Arlequin (20 Novembre 2007)

sans oublier de présenter tes excuses à ton boss à qui tu as envoyé un powerpoint bien dégueux alors qu'il était destiné à un pote :rateau:  

je sors ===>


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> sans oublier de présenter tes excuses à ton boss à qui tu as envoyé un powerpoint bien dégueux alors qu'il était destiné à un pote :rateau:


Oh , pas la peine
En fait tu peux retourner l'incident en truc positif ( en mode faux Q à donff)
_M'sieur le directeur faut revoir l'anti virus  , je suis listé sur une liste d'envoyeur "fantome" de spams XXX, vous avez du en recevoir..._
Et au lieu de se faire enguirlandé on est félicité pour l'intérêt porté à ce souci... 
et voilà


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Novembre 2007)

vergeture a dit:


> Peut-on annuler un mail que l'on vient d'envoyer si par exemple on s'est trompé d'adresse?


Normalement non, mais parfois oui.

Pour l'utilisateur lambda d'un service de messagerie public, c'est non.

Si le destinataire a reçu le message et que celui-ci a été transféré et sauvegardé sur son ordinateur, c'est encore non.


Par contre, dans certaines configurations de services de messagerie, il est possible que l'expéditeur obtienne l'effacement de mails envoyés, même après leur réception et leur lecture par le destinataire.

Ainsi, au bureau (Windows+Outlook+réseau et serveurs Microsoft), il m'est déjà arrivé de recevoir et de lire un mail, puis de trouver la semaine suivante, à la place ce dernier, une note indiquant la suppression du message.


----------



## vergeture (20 Novembre 2007)

Merci à tous. C'est bien ce que je pensais, on ne peut plus rien dans une situation normale. C'est comme une lettre envoyée.


----------



## rizoto (20 Novembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Normalement non, mais parfois oui.
> 
> Pour l'utilisateur lambda d'un service de messagerie public, c'est non.
> 
> ...



Pareil, j'ai déja utilisé cet système de "rappel de mail" ca peut être très pratique . mais il faut un équipement full mircrosoft. En gros ca fonctionne sur des réseaux nternes (genre mails d'entreprise...)


----------



## apenspel (20 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Oh , pas la peine
> En fait tu peux retourner l'incident en truc positif ( en mode faux Q à donff)
> _M'sieur le directeur faut revoir l'anti virus  , je suis listé sur une liste d'envoyeur "fantome" de spams XXX, vous avez du en recevoir..._
> Et au lieu de se faire enguirlandé on est félicité pour l'intérêt porté à ce souci...
> et voilà


Sauf si le courrier en question te représente avec sa femme/son mec.


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Novembre 2007)

Un peu de lecture (en anglais) sur le sujet.

Il semble qu'Outlook/Exchange de Microsoft ne soit pas le seul système à autoriser le rappel de mails. Lotus 8 d'IBM le permet également.


----------



## mikeechan (22 Juin 2010)

Hello, donc j'ai envoyé un mail, mais je devais encore joindre des fichiers.
Angoisse et honte d'être distrait et de refaire un mail de complément.

Donc, pour interrompre l'envoi, faut forcer à quitter mail par les touches bien utiles ctrl+cmd+esc

A la prochaine ouverture, "Boîte d'envoi" apparait, il suffit de rouvrir le mail pour le compléter.
ya


----------

